# Kubota L245 Diesel 3 Cyl. 2 wheel drive



## jdallycase (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello to all tractor guy's and gal's,
I have just purchased a kubota L245 diesel 2 wheel drive 3 cylinder,I looked and looked for a tractor that was affordable and found this for a good deal that I am trying to piece together and it runs very good but has a hydraulic problem and needs some new sheet metal,I do not have any manuals on this tractor and could really use a hand if anybody might have any type of manuals that they are willing to send,I would really appreciate any help and advice that you can give.The drawbar will go down with no problem but will not go up,sometimes when cold, it will go up after making some girgling noises as if there is a restriction or plugged screen-but have no idea where the screen or regulator valve is located.I have added hydraulic oil near the shifter center and wondered if the small hole under the seat on drivers side might be the hydraulic filler opening hole?I am located in Tampa and wondered if anyone has any ideas where to locate a decent used hood,fenders,seat and tires front and rear?I am also looking for a good used boom pole,drawbar, and or a loader if it was affordable.Please contact me through this site or by my e-mail [email protected] Thank you for taking the time to read this post and good luck to all of you with your tractors.Thank you Robb


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Robb! In my opinion the best place for info., support, and parts on the internet is Tractor Smart. 

http://www.tractorsmart.com/

Pretty much one stop shopping for Kubota's. They even have manuals you can get free of charge.


----------



## jdallycase (Aug 17, 2008)

*Tf Admin Thank you for the advice*

TF,Thank you for the advice,I will check the site out.


----------

